# [SOLVED] Line6 PODxt problem

## Blutrache

Hello, have a problem with Line6 PODxt (external soundcard). System can find it, but doesn' want to use it as a soundcard. Kernel: CONFIG_LINE6_USB=y.

dmesg. Watch from 2551... http://bpaste.net/show/76377/

lsusb http://bpaste.net/show/76379/

aplay -l (empty) http://bpaste.net/show/76380/Last edited by Blutrache on Tue Feb 12, 2013 8:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Blutrache,

Welcome to Gentoo.

A few things.

Some devices to not work when they are attached to external USB hubs.  Try plugging it into the system directly.

Your USB device arrangement can be important. Each USB root hub, thats norammly a stacked pair of USB sockets is permitted to supply 500mA for all connected devices.

No damage happens if you go over the limit, one or more devices don't work.

Note that powered USB hubs can normally supply 500mA to each port.

Please post your

```
lsusb -v
```

 That will show all the Max Power requirements for each device as well as how they are connected.

Is your PODxt a real soundcard or is it a midi device?

You probably need USB-SND-AUDIO in your kernel anyway.

----------

## Blutrache

NeddySeagoon, thanks. Well, I have a laptop, so I can't plug it directly.

lsusb -v http://bpaste.net/show/76386/ But it has own powersupply, so I don't think there is a problem.

CONFIG_SND_USB=y and CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y.

It worked well under linux about a year ago, but I haven't use it since then.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Blutrache,

Ah yes - I has forgotten that.  My son has a PODxt.

Looking at your original  lsusb you have

```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 09da:000a A4 Tech Co., Ltd Optical Mouse Opto 510D

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0e41:5044 Line6, Inc. PODxt
```

so as you say, the power supply is unlikely to be a problem 

Your dmesg shows that the line6usb driver has found and bound to the device, so thats good.

Unfortunately, I don't know what supposed to happen next.

What do you have in /dev/snd before you connect the PODxt and after its connected?

The kernel option

```
Line6 USB support (LINE6_USB)
```

opens a menu of optional features.

Do you need any of those?

----------

## Blutrache

NeddySeagoon, before 

```
by-path

controlC0

controlC1

hwC0D0

hwC1D0

pcmC0D0c

pcmC0D0p

pcmC1D3p

seq

timer
```

and the same after

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Blutrache,

I just editied my last post - you posted meanwhile.

----------

## Blutrache

NeddySeagoon, well, actually no, but I tried to activate them - that didn't help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Blutrache,

The debug option should have produced lots of logspam somewhere.

Did it?

Was there anything useful there ?

Are you sure you are running the kernel you think you are?

Look at the build date/time in

```
uname -a
```

----------

## Blutrache

Yes, but it's useless, example: 

```
[   98.065366] line6usb 3-1:1.0: Line6 PODxt now attached

[   99.065728] line6usb 3-1:1.0: S0000: F0 00 01 0C 03 75 F7    .....u.

[   99.101143] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0000: F2 00 01 0C 03 74 02 42 .....t.B

[   99.101151] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0008: 6C 61 63 6B 66 61 63 65 lackface

[   99.101156] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0010: 20 4C 75 78 20 20 20 20  Lux    

[   99.101161] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0018: 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 20         

[   99.109053] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0000: 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 00        .

[   99.109059] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0008: 00 00 00 3F 00 00 7F 00 ...?....

[   99.109062] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0010: 72 00 00 0E 7F 7F 48 63 r.....Hc

[   99.109065] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0018: 6A 21 00 0A 6E 00 3F 0F j!..n.?.

[   99.117104] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0000: 00 7F 00 00 03 21 06    .....!.

[   99.125044] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0000: 00 00 2B 12 7F 00 00 46 ..+....F

[   99.125055] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0008: 3F 7F 1C 00 00 00 00 7F ?.......

[   99.125060] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0010: 00 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 ........

[   99.125065] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0018: 33 7F 02 00 24 00 78 00 3...$.x.

[   99.133103] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 ........

[   99.133112] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0008: 00 00 00 05 26 41 00 4B ....&A.K

[   99.133117] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0010: 56 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 V....@..

[   99.133121] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0018: 03 08 4C 00 00 00 00 00 ..L.....

[   99.141089] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

[   99.141098] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0008: 00 59 00 00 0E 00 00 00 .Y......

[   99.141102] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0010: 00 00 40 00 40 40 00 40 ..@.@@.@

[   99.141107] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0018: 0E 7F 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

[   99.149058] line6usb 3-1:1.0: R0000: F7                      .

[   99.149069] line6usb 3-1:1.0: r0000: F2 00 01 0C 03 74 02 42 .....t.B

```

Yes, I'm using right kernel, funny question, actually  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Blutrache,

You would be surprised how many users here have fixed their problem but didn't know it because they had messed up the kernel build or install.

Rule 1 is assume nothing.

----------

## Blutrache

Upd: try to use Ubuntu Studio LiveCD (12.10) - the same problem.

----------

## Blutrache

Upd2: worked well with LiveDVD Gentoo 12.1. Still can't find the problem  :Sad: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Blutrache,

Mabe the kernel broke the driver between the one on the liveDVD and your current kernel?

Try a kernel version somewhere in the middle, if its still broken try one in the middle of the bottom half of the range and so on.

It would also be valuable information to know if the same kernel as is on the DVD works when you build  it for yourself.

----------

## Blutrache

SOLVED. I've downloaded driver from http://line6linux.sourceforge.net/ and it works. Actually, I don't think that driver which goes with kernel works anymore.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Blutrache,

Well done!

----------

